# weed seeds side effects...



## kary (Jun 25, 2007)

Is is true that smokin marijuana seeds or marijuana in general may interfeer wit male infertility?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

Um.  Smoking marijuana, not just beans, can cause infertility in general.  Smoker's sperm counts are much lower than nonsmokers.  So, parents, tell you kids that if they want to lower their risk of pregnancy, SMOKE.  Haha.


----------



## Bubby (Jun 25, 2007)

:rofl:


----------

